# Will I Ever Reach Sub 12 Average?



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 4, 2009)

So I have been cubing almost 6 years now. 
Practice almost everyday except awhile ago when I got frustrated and didn't much, but now am again a lot.
have Done avgs of 1000 etc.

Will I Ever reach sub 12 avg?
my pb is 12.15

what do you think?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember when you thought you wouldn't ever get sub13. Then you got one sub13 avg, then another and another. I have faith that you will get sub12.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes. When I reached sub 11 average, I was like, wowowow, I'll never get any faster. But I did


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2009)

No. I have looked into your future and you will never break another PB again, on any event, unofficial or official, single or average. I hope you enjoyed the last one.

of COURSE you will get sub-12, just keep at it


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I beleive everyone has the capabilities of even sub 10. It just takes time, in your case, lots.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm, maybe not sub 10.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, something around there.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> So I have been cubing almost 6 years now.
> Practice almost everyday except awhile ago when I got frustrated and didn't much, but now am again a lot.
> have Done avgs of 1000 etc.
> 
> ...





Thomas09 said:


> I beleive everyone has the capabilities of even sub 10. It just takes time, in your case, lots.



Let's see you get sub 10 within 6 years, Thomas.
There are only a handful of guys who have ever had a sub 10 average of 12, let alone be consistently sub 10.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes you will.


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2009)

Derrick, what are your splits? to get a sub 12 average something like 7.5-4.5 might work for you. Maybe you just need to get your LL that little bit faster? Or something?

You'll get it


----------



## Omniscient (Oct 4, 2009)

training training training !!!
not only the speed but also algorithms!


----------



## LarsN (Oct 4, 2009)

The correct answer is 42.

This may seem like a strange answer, but in reality it is an answer you can't fully understand. This leads us to think that maybe we have not fully understood the question.
So, to better understand your question: Why do you think that you might not reach a sub12 avg?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forgive me, but: _"Practise, practise, practise."_


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

I answered yes. Just because Derrick Eide is Derrick Eide. 

And I'm pretty sure that Derrick Eide can do anything.

This includes sub-12 avgs.


----------



## Weston (Oct 4, 2009)

When you finally rescue the person in your wall, you'll be sub 12.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2009)

Weston said:


> When you finally rescue the person in your wall, you'll be sub 12.



+1


----------



## Toad (Oct 4, 2009)

Gotta be sneaky tbh...

Then you'll be sub12...


----------



## Gurplex (Oct 4, 2009)

i was at 19 seconds for about 8 months and after CO i just dropped to sub 16 and i pull off sub 14 singles. 
just wait, youll suddenly get better over about a week and probably drop down to 11.50. it may not be soon, but it will happen


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 4, 2009)

I berieve so.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

i have a feeling that the more people say you cant, the more you will try, so im gonna say no, just so you can make it yes


----------



## piemaster (Oct 4, 2009)

Derrick Eide is so stupid he should be banned from speedsolving.com

lolololol


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2009)

First consider why do you want to sub-12. What is the reason that you are cubing? What is the point of ever getting a sub-12 average? It is worth your time to practice that much? 
Consider your opportunity cost. Is there something else more fun or important that could have done rather than your hours of cubing practice? There is a point when the your marginal returns get so close to 0 that you might as well as not care anymore. That's OK. There's more to cubing than 3x3x3 speed, and more to life than just cubing. You might even consider taking a break, then when you get back to cubing you might just suddenly become better. Good luck on whatever you decide to do! Only you know if you are willing to spend the time on cubing. Just remember that once you achieve sub-12, you will want a sub-11.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> First consider why do you want to sub-12. What is the reason that you are cubing? What is the point of ever getting a sub-12 average? It is worth your time to practice that much?
> Consider your opportunity cost. Is there something else more fun or important that could have done rather than your hours of cubing practice? There is a point when the your marginal returns get so close to 0 that you might as well as not care anymore. That's OK. There's more to cubing than 3x3x3 speed, and more to life than just cubing. You might even consider taking a break, then when you get back to cubing you might just suddenly become better. Good luck on whatever you decide to do! Only you know if you are willing to spend the time on cubing. Just remember that once you achieve sub-12, you will want a sub-11.



Opportunity costs and margins???

Im taking macroeconomics, and i hate it! (x

EDIT: To add on-topic, I wish you the best of luck! I think you can totally get sub-12


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 4, 2009)

Let's race to a sub-12 average. If I beat you I WILL ban you from speedsolving.com


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Let's race to a sub-12 average. If I beat you I WILL ban you from speedsolving.com



Hahaha, nice one  That would be a well-deserved ban. (No offense Arnaud.)


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2009)

Arnaud wins this thread.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

LarsN said:


> The correct answer is 42.
> 
> This may seem like a strange answer, but in reality it is an answer you can't fully understand. This leads us to think that maybe we have not fully understood the question.
> So, to better understand your question: Why do you think that you might not reach a sub12 avg?



LOL for movie reference.


----------



## Escher (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > The correct answer is 42.
> ...



I'M GOING TO PWN YOU SO HARD


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



That's not much of a challenge, now is it?


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

Forte said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



We already did.


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > The correct answer is 42.
> ...



:fp

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Hitchhikers-Guide-Galaxy/dp/0345453743
Go get this book and read it before you get tempbanned for epic fail.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...


What 
Are you telling me that someone watched that movie and totally stole the story by writing a book about it????

What is this world coming to? Pretty soon someone will decide that Harry Potter might actually be a good thing to write about! Naaah, that would never happen. Nobody would read such childish books anyway


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 5, 2009)

21 votes for Derrick is so stupid he should be banned from speedsolving.com
hmmm..... 

anyway I'll take you up on that deal Arnaud


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Finally Did it!!!!! 

(8.93), 10.69, 12.33, (13.33), 12.23, 11.14, 12.76, 11.05, 11.34, 10.95, 12.87, 11.94

= 11.73 Average

I can't believe just weeks after making this topic, something I thought would NEVER happen, happens.

I cannot BELIEVE I didn't screw up near the end and actually managed to RA an average and get times like 10, 12, and 11 when being so nervous!

I am officially relieved


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats Derrick! I knew you would do it, I was so sure that I didn't vote for you to get banned


----------



## Anthony (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome. Sub 11 in a few weeks/months?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Awesome. Sub 11 in a few weeks/months?



Haha thanks 

And who knows now! 
Maybe not so much in a few weeks though


----------



## Anthony (Oct 16, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Sub 11 in a few weeks/months?
> ...



You're right. I'll give you a few days.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2009)

It took two weeks.

I think this should teach you not to doubt yourself from now on, Derrick!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2009)

[godmode]There will soon be a "Will I ever reach Sub 11 Average?" thread where I will just copy/paste my previous motivator[/godmode]


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Sub-12 (Because putting in the end of the post only sounds weird.
> 
> I am *officially* relieved



Be careful with that word around here, now you have to get sub-12 in competition!


----------

